# low dose for 6 month check up



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I go in a month for my 6 month follow up scan after initial RAI treatment for Thyroid Cancer.

Going off medicine and low iodine diet again.

My doctor says there is not reason for isolation with the tracer amount they give you for the scan, does this sound right?

I worry about this and just wondered what other people have done.

Pam


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> I go in a month for my 6 month follow up scan after initial RAI treatment for Thyroid Cancer.
> 
> Going off medicine and low iodine diet again.
> 
> ...


Yes; it sounds exactly right but I personally would stay away from pregnant moms and babies for about a week just to be on the safe side. I would not want that on my conscience nor would you. You would not have asked if you did not feel the same about this.

Hope your scan comes back really really clean.

Let us know,will you please?


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

That is what I thought!

Thanks I will let you know.

Pam


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> That is what I thought!
> 
> Thanks I will let you know.
> 
> Pam


We are of like minds.

{{{{Pam}}}}


----------

